# good old fationed backyard herping (alot of pix)



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 22, 2009)

took the little bro out around the paddock and house yard tonight and found a few frogs and spiders then spent the remainder of the herp walk feeding possoms

enjoy







































































a small video
herping :: S6300610.flv video by trickedoutz31 - Photobucket


----------



## lemonz (Dec 22, 2009)

i hate spiders. passionately


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice one!
Forgive my ignorance but is that a pobblebonk?


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 22, 2009)

lol whats a pobblebonk?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Its a type of frog
Photo 5 & 6


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 22, 2009)

ahh that thing, i have no idea what they are we get loads of them out here.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Its cool im sure one of our resident frog experts will prove me wrong by morning


----------



## froggyboy86 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice frogs, Geckoman is correct the frog is a Scarlet-sided Pobblebonk (Limnodynastes terraereginae).

Aaron


----------



## dee4 (Dec 22, 2009)

Where is all the herps in your backyard? I opened in anticipation and none


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 22, 2009)

dee4 said:


> Where is all the herps in your backyard? I opened in anticipation and none



See pics 1 - 6 above.


Stewart


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 22, 2009)

haha, pobblebonk, what a funny name!! 

love the possum pix, do u feed them regularly?
i didnt know they could be so tame!!


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome photos! The possums are sooo cute.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 22, 2009)

thats the first time i have fed them they are 100% wild i was shocked i was able to scretch them on the head between the ears


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 22, 2009)

HA HA ...your game with that possum ..a mate of mine was feeding her live in resident one ...she loves all the fruit etc ...she still had fruit matter on her hands and the possum grabbed her fingers ,started licking then WHAM chomped down ...her fingers were chewed ...I nearly wet myself laughing when she showed me ,cause I did say it will get ya one day ..her response was NAHHH she loves me ......famous last words 

nice pics


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 22, 2009)

thats so cool tricked out!!
what a buzz!!
haha, hillarious RBB,....


----------



## billiemay (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha I think pobblebonk is the greatest name in the history of the universe. Do they go "pooble... bonk"?


----------



## Poggle (Dec 22, 2009)

are the pobble bonks some form of relation to the "banjo frog"


----------



## dee4 (Dec 22, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> See pics 1 - 6 above.
> 
> 
> Stewart



Ahh yes, there now...


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 23, 2009)

My opa has 2 at his house, they lie spread-eagle and are so unconcerned, you can literally reach out and touch them! I suppose most possums just aren't afraid of people.


----------

